# Bmw jobby



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

This BMW I started tonight it has taken me about 1 and 1/2 hours,how much do you think I charged 
















































And there is nothing wrong with the quality of the job for the price and I do jobs every weekend so it's more than a hobby I buy my materials like every one else


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

toddy23 said:


> And there is nothing wrong with the quality of the job for the price and I do jobs every weekend so it's more than a hobby I buy my materials like every one else


Strange comment seeing nobody has questioned the quality of your work.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

S63 said:


> Strange comment seeing nobody has questioned the quality of your work.


I think what he was getting at is , a it was cheap and b its good . Just because somethings cheap doesn't always make it bad


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

£100 ?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ah I see, a couple of Lady Godivas then.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

People on here say you get what you pay for but I think it's who does the job,this job used a old scotch pad,a old ,80 disc,a new 180,new 320 and new 500'i skim of filler,couple of squirts of arosol primer,50 grams of 354 BMW which I mixed myself and 80 grams clear,40 grams hardener and it was £65 job lot


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

And car cover and masking tape lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I think you sold yourself short there toddy couldve charged more . Works good mate


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

But I've nearly made £50 a hour.


----------



## lord_lucan (Aug 11, 2013)

done a good job and you can come and do my honda jazz lol


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

And you've paid tax, insurance, rent, rates etc from that as we I take it??


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

robdcfc said:


> And you've paid tax, insurance, rent, rates etc from that as we I take it??


Get in the real world mate, or are you a tax inspector?


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

No, painting is my livelihood and idiots doing this at home for prices like that put us all under financial pressure. 

A corner like that done at a legitimate premises using all the proper h&s/Coshh etc and the stuff I mentioned before should sit no less than £110+vat to do. 

I'm all for blokes making a bit at the weekend but charge proper money, we get people walking in for quotes for 3-400 of work and then they tell us they have been quoted 80-100 for the same job. 

If it's done above board with insurances and taxes etc paid £65 would be a loss every job.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't earn enough to pay tax"cough cough" and I don't pay rent cos it's my own garage at home.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Painting is my livlihood also and I think that's a fair price for how long it took me,my old place would have charged 4x more than that so for me that's a rough trader


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

toddy23 said:


> I don't earn enough to pay tax"cough cough" and I don't pay rent cos it's my own garage at home.


So your painting with cancer causing chemicals at home in an uncontrolled area?

Your working from home for payment and you have planning permission for this?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Rogue trader


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hahaha what about smart repair doing repairs outside in car parks etc,get in the real world


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

And if you work for some one do you think your boss pays tax on every thing,I don't think so


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Everyone does a bit of private work don't they . Christ when i was on the spanners there was a couple of times the odd private job got me out of the **** tbh


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Bargain!

So did you fade out just before the masked edges? 

(Wanting to get back into spraying. Just need to find a local paint suppliers.)


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The black market has always been and will continue to be a part of British culture as in other parts of the world.

I've noticed these two have a bit of previous, best let them get on with it.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

looks like a reasonably professional set up without the overheads, so you've knocked off half the price. £65 is about right then, and is a more realistic price in terms of what people are happy to pay for scuffs and such like. It is a shame legit businesses that are readily available to the public cant offer these prices. nice work tho:thumb:

how much can you do a restoration on a mk2 cortina for?

cheers


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I faded out miles before the tape and I don't really do re sprays as the best paying jobs are the ones that are small and done quick


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice job by the looks of it...and fair play to you.How many "businesses" declare every penny they take?.MP,s will be making honest expenses claims next.More often than not all the talk about correct working enviroment etc is just an excuse to charge more,work done outside the spray booth etc.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Great job toddy ! 

For one thing i don't understand why you are being addressed as an IDIOT ?
The products that you used and the qty of product sprayed would fall into smart repair as this is what you have done !


but tbh i would have taken £80-100 for that ...bump up the pricing a bit mate 


Great work all the same ..keep it up 


Tommy


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

robdcfc said:


> So your painting with cancer causing chemicals at home in an uncontrolled area?
> 
> Your working from home for payment and you have planning permission for this?


What a nob head. As said get in the real world.

Great job mate, bargain!!


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

jay_bmw said:


> What a nob head. As said get in the real world.
> 
> Great job mate, bargain!!


I am in the real world, I pay my dues not take back pocket all the time.

The people that do this rob us of a living, as I said easier I have no problem with someone making a few quid but charge the going rate.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

XRDAN said:


> looks like a reasonably professional set up without the overheads, so you've knocked off half the price. £65 is about right then, and is a more realistic price in terms of what people are happy to pay for scuffs and such like. It is a shame legit businesses that are readily available to the public cant offer these prices. nice work tho:thumb:
> 
> how much can you do a restoration on a mk2 cortina for?
> 
> cheers


I have no problems getting double that for repairs of this size, people understand what they are getting and pay the going rates.

As you said LEGIT can't offer these prices, that's because we HAVE to lay tax, insurance, rent, rates etc all of which are not being paid in this case.

It's only a matter of time before HMRC etc look at forums to see whs doing what undeclared and we are all in the ****e!


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

mr paint said:


> Great job toddy !
> 
> For one thing i don't understand why you are being addressed as an IDIOT ?
> The products that you used and the qty of product sprayed would fall into smart repair as this is what you have done !
> ...


I wasn't referring to Toddy as an idiot, I was generalising.

This is why the trade is on it's ****, this and insurance telling the repair shop how much they will get paid for a job.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

robdcfc said:


> I am in the real world, I pay my dues not take back pocket all the time.
> 
> The people that do this rob us of a living, as I said easier I have no problem with someone making a few quid but charge the going rate.


There are hundreds maybe thousands of DW weekend warriors and hobbyists doing the same thing, includes me too, this type of enterprise will never change, if you feel you're being robbed you'll need to find a new career that isn't of interest to the what you call "idiots".

Have you never hired a builder, gardener, plumber etc and asked "how much for cash mate" ?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Seems like you have a massive chip on your shoulder to me. 

Concentrate your hatred more on benefit scroungers or immigrants rather than some guy doing a job for a friend trying to help them out on the cheap


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

I have no chip, these jobs are it for mates, they are paying customers and should pay the proper prices. 

No one has complained about him making 50 per hour tax free have they? 

Products are probably nicked from work as well.

I've been there with staff of mine, foreigners for £40 and customers moaning when it falls of a month later as they did it under my name! 

Every job gets an invoice and has the tax and vat etc paid for it.

It's not worth getting caught trust me, I've got friends with the Tshirtandtgats abut all they had left by the time the courts had done with them.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

It maybe not worth getting caught but then there's no point being bitter on a forum if the lads just making a few quid from painting a scratched bumper, it's hardly like he's re spraying bentleys making ££££££


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

robdcfc said:


> I have no chip, these jobs are it for mates, they are paying customers and should pay the proper prices.
> 
> No one has complained about him making 50 per hour tax free have they?
> 
> ...


It's clear you are full of anger verging on hatred, you talk about courts, be careful what you say, one line of yours above could be deemed libellous .


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

jay_bmw said:


> It maybe not worth getting caught but then there's no point being bitter on a forum if the lads just making a few quid from painting a scratched bumper, it's hardly like he's re spraying bentleys making ££££££


I agree to a point but he posts jobs here every week at a price, probably adds up to 5-8k a year on top of wages, this should be taxed etc.

I'm guessing he has no insurance for the work and his house insurance wouldn't pay out if the worst happened and he set it on fire. I've seen it happen!

It's not worth arguing a point with you lot as you seem to just want it as cheap as possible but better than showroom?

I work on a lot of high end stuff and wouldn't dream if trying to do this with the proper insurance etc as I value my house and family etc.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

S63 said:


> It's clear you are full of anger verging on hatred, you talk about courts, be careful what you say, one line of yours above could be deemed libellous .


Not one line there is libellous, I stated probably! Not that he did!!!!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

If you aren't already why not become a DW paid Supporter? you can showcase your "high end" work, put across an argument for using your services rather than the cheaper hobbyist and maybe drum up some trade for your failing business.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think guys are being unfair on robdcfc. he's technically right in what he is saying. 

Normally when someone says on here "I'm going to be a detailer", the instant questions are about insurance and tax paying etc. People are offended when they don't have them.

It does seem to be if it treads on your toes it does cause offence.

I'm not naive enough to think a lot of dodgy practice does take place, but people only seem to be offended when it effects them.

Most people are happy to get a good deal, yet don't like it the opposite way.

Such is life.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

S63 said:


> If you aren't already why not become a DW paid Supporter? you can showcase your "high end" work, put across an argument for using your services rather than the cheaper hobbyist and maybe drum up some trade for your failing business.


Far from failing.

I don't advertise as I don't need to referrals don't cost money.

My reason for not using anyone that is a hobbyist would be lack of insurance more than anything, what happens if your car gets wrecked by them?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry I misunderstood, you spoke about financial pressure and being robbed of a living, I put two and two together......

If your business is doing well then don't concern yourself with the likes of Todddy.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Keep up the good work toddy. 

P.s. is that a tin non isocyanate clear in the background??? 😉


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes I do have a tin,I only do it for abit of extra pocket money,as like most people on here there is mortgages,bills,kids etc to pay for,but all these people coming over to uk with no jobs getting benefits and huge houses is ok then.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I would like to see your posts continue Toddy but it might be a good idea to refrain from mentioning prices, do it often it starts to look like a business which will end up getting you banned and as we see it does wind up one or two individuals.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes I agree but I post pictures of paint work because others like to see how it's done plus I would also like to say is I DO NOT steal products I buy every thing that's in my garage I have my own max meyer paint sceme which I got from my BOSS when he got a new one in.....that's right my boss


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Rob I think you should stop commenting as you are just making yourself look like a walleper !

The guy has bought all the products to do a smart repair at the price of a cheap smart repair !

TIME TO GET OVER IT AND GET ON WITH YOUR LIFE :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

So rob your saying you've never done any private work to earn some extra cash, sorry but you've made yourself look abit of a fool because toddy has done some extra work at a lower cost than a bodyshop. Not exactly the crime of the century is it. I do extra work sometimes for people so if i post up a pic and a price you going to slate that to, think you need to grow up and stop throwing your toys out of your pram.
This is the reason i don't bother posting that much on here anymore, not the same dw anymore to many people with negative attitudes having a go, this used to be a friendly forum just doesn't seem that way anymore.

Still its detailing worlds loss not mine.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

And the finished job








I would just like to say if I went to a smart repairer and he did me a job cheaper than a body shop I would go with the smart guy every time,shown on here time and time again smart is the way to go if you want to save money but you have to find the right guy,we know on here the likes of Andy,squiggs etc they do awesome work and know what there talking about


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

And for those who's thinking is that a line where the blend was I swear you can't see anything and blow the pic up abit And look both sides of the BMW bonnet badge lol it's called angle of the dangle well that's what I call it up our way


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't think the phrase ' ....... how much do you think I charged' really had any relevance.
The answer could have been £10, £200 or nothing because it's been done at home with no associated business costs - so there's no like for like direct comparison.

All that's been proven is that when a bloke in a shed has access to the right equipment and materials and has experience and skill of the trade he demonstrating that he can do job far cheaper than if he were trying to run a business ........ not really ground breaking news is it!

But I do kind of understand Robs frustration.
For those of you that don't run your own business imagine that you were.
Imagine your a plumber and you have to charge your services at a rate that keeps your business afloat and pays you a living wage.
To then see someone showing that they can do the same job for next to nothing, just for extra pocket money - will grate with a legit business owner, if for no other reason than it belittles his industry.

Now imagine your that same plumber and you employ someone and your business losses work because the guy you already pay a wage to undercuts your prices to do private work for beer money. 
This I believe is the situation Rob found himself in - and I sympathise with him.

(This may or may not be the case here .... but I wonder what Toddys boss might say if he found out that he had lost out on a full paying job, a job that might contribute to Toddys wages, just so he could earn himself some extra beer money?)

Of course we will all know someone that might do a job on the cheap or go behind their bosses back for cash, and we'll all think we've got a bargain. But there's two sides to every story - and that one cash job could be straw that broke the camels back causing a legit businessman to close his business and have no income for him and his family.

But I guess that's the way world turns .......


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Like I said my boss give me the old paint sceme so he knows I do jobs at home and his not arsed as he gets work through the quality the garage produces every week,there's no way any business doesn't do jobs cheaper for cash or one or two slips through the books


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

And more and more are saying what's your insurance excess bla bla,I could save you going through your insurance and doing a cash job for your excess,Every bodyshop I've ever worked in has done this


----------



## steviebabe0 (May 14, 2013)

Starting to think I'm in the wrong line of work if you guys are making this much for spray jobs whether it is legit, weekend, cash in hand or whatever, and taking into account overheads and insurance etc, you are still earning a lot more than me and I suspect a lot of others reading this thread. You cant justify paying bodyshop prices on older cars so thumbs up to people who will do a good job at a realistic price for car owners who are trying to maintain and look after there car as economically as possible :thumb:


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

When I do jobs at home I'm not thinking money,money money,I like the fact when they pick the car up they appreciate what a good job I have done for them it's not the money for me it's the pride


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

toddy23 said:


> When I do jobs at home I'm not thinking money,money money,I like the fact when they pick the car up they appreciate what a good job I have done for them it's not the money for me it's the pride


If that's the case, why open your thread with guess how much I charged?

Totally irrelevant, only serving to wind up a few.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

The point I was making is cheap isn't all ways bad,I couldn't give 2 ****s about winding people up if they don't like what I post read something else


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

One thing his saying is charge the right price for jobs then his wingding I'm making £50 per hour
If I charge even more people won't be happy.i bet half on here has done something with out paying tax on stuff on any jobs they do this is how the debate started.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've had good jobbies, bad jobbies, stingy jobbies and floating jobbies, but never a BMW jobby....

:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I can understand robs frustration of his previous employees nicking paying work , but toddy hasn't done this . Hes just done what loads of us have done used our skills to let someone who maybe cant afford a huge bill get a bit of work done and earnt a little drink out of it . At my last place i did my private work in the workshop ! The understanding being that it was friends and family and not jobs the garage wouldve got . 
if id nicked their customers that wouldve been a different story . Never did loads but all it ever did was go on fuel to get to work . 

As for the tax well i was paying ****loads on my main job and i had second job i was being taxed on to . And as i say these were friends and family tipping me out ahem for helping them out . 

Rob i think your real issue lies with people that do home jobs all day everyday and pay nothing back


----------

